# *** CTS Turbo FSI Intake Kits ***



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

At CTS Turbo we are proud to announce our new air intake system for the VW/Audi 2.0T. The OEM air scoop works in conjunction with our sealed airbox to seamlessly force cold air into our air intake system. Air then flows through our high flow cone air filter, which utilizes an inverted cone design for maximum engine breathing. Our single piece CNC mandrel bent aluminum intake pipe with integrated MAF flange allows for smooth entry of cold air into the the engine providing peak power gains ranging from 9-15HP. All of the components included in the CTS air intake system work flawlessly together to provide increased horsepower and torque throughout the entire power band and an aggressive race inspired sound.


Product Details:
- Mandrel bent aluminum piping with black powder coating
- CNC machined MAF flange and DV relocation bung
- Reusable air filter with inverted cone design
- 4 Ply silicon connectors with stainless steel clamps
- Sealed air box with rubberized trim
- Bracketry to prevent rattling under engine torquing
- Gains ranging from 9-15HP

*Click to order our FSI Intake for $299.99 Shipped*


Installed on FSI Stock Turbo:






































Installed on CTS FSI K04 Kit:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

PS: Use promo code "Laborday" for $40 off and free shipping until the end of the first week of September.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Last week we received a cherry MK5 R32 from a customer of ours that was keen for some CTS Turbo power upgrades. We’ve got a few things planned for this beast, firstly we will be developing a new Stainless Steel 3″ cat back exhaust system, and secondly a new cold air intake kit to help the NA R32 breath… Keep your eyes peeled here for photos and updates… and maybe if you’re lucky some sound clips…


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Bro… We had sick MK4 r32 roll in today to have our 3″ MK4 R32 exhaust system installed! Tonys R32 was bone stock before picking up this exhaust, but he wants more power!! Future plans include CTS Turbo R32 Stage 4 kit and complete engine buildup…. Keep your eyes peeled on the CTS Facebook for upcoming builds… Another local R32 Stage 4 should be hitting the streets this spring… If you’re looking for a 3″ stainless steel cat back system for your R32 drop us a line… [email protected]


----------



## J-GTi (Jan 12, 2008)

what is the diameter of the intake pipe? 2.75" or 3" ?


----------



## wint (Jun 17, 2012)

Will this work on a Passat with a 2.0 FSI?


----------



## big_c02 (Mar 7, 2013)

Any dyno testing done on these?


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

cant wait for the #'s :thumbup: 

Ive been emailing Clay about getting me a quote for changing stuff in my setup but he hasnt gotten back to me yet


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

CTS Turbo said:


> He's usually quite good at replying to emails. Did you get in touch with Clay?


 Yeah he got back to me with a quote for parts I need


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Here’s a quick shot of Vladis CTS Equpiped MK5 FSI GTI, this car also features our FSI K04 kit, IE Con rods and JE pistons. Thanks for the pic Vladi!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Porsche 997 in the CTS shop. Replacement coilpack and spark plugs are on the menu. CTS Turbo can serve all your maintenance and performance needs.

Check out what we offer for your car in our store.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

In stock ready to ship!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

to the top!


----------



## bagoly14 (Jul 29, 2008)

Any possible discounts/deals coming up? Summer is rolling around soon


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

bagoly14 said:


> Any possible discounts/deals coming up? Summer is rolling around soon


Drop us a PM :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

heard something through the grapevine about a 3inch maf intake for the FSI? can I please buy one? I have been searching for over a year so I can run a specific S3 file. 

Please help me...tired of the run around for one off 3 inch intakes


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Rub-ISH said:


> heard something through the grapevine about a 3inch maf intake for the FSI? can I please buy one? I have been searching for over a year so I can run a specific S3 file.
> 
> Please help me...tired of the run around for one off 3 inch intakes


We may have something in the works  - send us an email to [email protected]


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

CTS Turbo said:


> We may have something in the works  - send us an email to [email protected]


emailed


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Oh whats this? a 3in Intake kit?

Click here for more details!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Awesome reviews are coming in for our 3in intake kit. Grab yours today!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

to the top!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Weekend Bump!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Would anyone like a new wallpaper? Click the image for the high resolution image!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Here is a pic of our new kit installed!


----------



## MKV Aaron (Oct 18, 2007)

Is there any fuel trim information on the new 3" R intake?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

MKV Aaron said:


> Is there any fuel trim information on the new 3" R intake?


The 3in Intake requires a GIAC Extreme Tune for proper fuel trim.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CTS Turbo ships worldwide, we have over 100 authorized dealers across the globe. Check out our dealer page to see who is closest to you.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

More RS4 fuel injector sets in stock @ CTS Turbo - $349.99 shipped









Audi S3 fuel injector sets in stock @ CTS Turbo - $499.99 shipped


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CTS MK5/MK6 TSI Crank Pulley Kit @ $199.99


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CTS Turbo FSI Throttle Pipe @ $169.99 shipped


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CTS Turbo O2M/O2Q Short Shift Kit @ $149.99 shipped


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Autotech FSI High Pressure Fuel Pump Upgrade Kit @ $359.99 Shipped


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CTS Turbo MK6 2.0 TSI BorgWarner K04 Turbo Upgrade Kit @ $1949.99 Shipped!


----------



## cszy67 (Oct 10, 2015)

Two and one half years ago it was asked if you had dyno charts reflective of the intake upgrade - did you ever dyno an FSI with the intake assembly?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

cszy67 said:


> Two and one half years ago it was asked if you had dyno charts reflective of the intake upgrade - did you ever dyno an FSI with the intake assembly?


We don't have any dyno sheets to share for this intake. But over the past year there are another thousand or so of these intakes on the road that may have posted dynos.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CTS TURBO HOLIDAY SALE IS ON NOW!


----------

